# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  مرات أشعر بالضيق أتمنى أنكم تساعدوني ...

## مريم آل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف حالكم يا أخواتي ؟؟؟
أريد أن اطرح عليكم موضوع أشعر بضيق منه مرات ....
أنا أنسانه احب اتعرف على البنات من الدوله العربيه والحمدلله كونت صدقات طيبه أتواصل معها لحد الان ....
وأستفدت منهم الكثير الحمدلله ويمكن بعضهم عطاني صوره جميله مو نفس لي نشوفها مرات على تلفاز .....
لكن من شهر تقريبا تعرفت على بنت من أحد الدوله العربيه واقول بنفسي يالتني ماتعرفت عليها لا أعلم لماذا ....
لكن تصرفتها ضايقني يعني في البدايه لم تكن هكذا بس بعدين احس اني اريد ان انفر منها ...
هيا شاركتني عن حياتها وكيف عايشه لكن مرات لا تشعر بساعده تقولي أنها كانت تدعو الله لكن ربي لا يحقق ما تريد ....
قلت لها يجب ان تصبري قلت لها الدعاء يحتاج للايمان بالله وأنك تكوني قويه قالت لا انا من سنين وأنا ادعي الله وأنه 
لا يحبني قلت أنتي أيمانك ضعيف قويه .... المشكلة أنها تريد كل شيء جهاز والان تريد ان تنتقم بالسحر أنا هنا يا أخوتي
حسيت أني لا استطيع أن اكمل معها لا أعرف كيف تعرفت عليها .... معني نصحتها وذكرت لها سيرة الرسول صل الله عليه وسلم وسيره بعض صحابه والانبياء عن الصبر ... هيا ردت قالت زمنهم غير زمنااا ... وهيا كل مواضيعها اعوذ بالله عن سحر الابيض والاسود والافريفي تريد تنتقم بهذا شكل من طليقها ....لكن أنا أريد ان اتركيها وماعرف شاقول لها ....
أتمنى المساعده أخواتي ...
وشكرا

----------


## هويدامحمد

مبشرات  
---------- 
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،


فأحمد الله الذي جعل أمر المؤمن كله خيراً له (إِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ سَرَّاءُ شَكَرَ فَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُ وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ ضَرَّاءُ صَبَرَ فَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُ) رواه مسلم.


وإذا كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وهو أكرم الخلق على الله قد أوذي، قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (لَقَدْ أُوذِيتُ فِى اللَّهِ وَمَا يُؤْذَى أَحَدٌ وَلَقَدْ أُخِفْتُ فِى اللَّهِ وَمَا يُخَافُ أَحَدٌ) رواه ابن ماجه، وصححه الألباني.


وكذلك أوذي أولياء الله -عز وجل-، قال -تعالى-: (فَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا وَأُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَأُوذُوا فِي سَبِيلِي وَقَاتَلُوا وَقُتِلُوا لأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلأُدْخِلَنَّه  ُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ ثَوَابًا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الثَّوَابِ)(آل عمران:195).


من أعظم حكم تقدير البلاء أن يعرف الإنسان قدرنعمة الله بالعافية؛ ليكون ذلك أدعى لحسن شكرها، فهل -مثلاً- نشكر الله على نعمة الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر التي ذكَّرنا الله بفضله علينا بقوله: (وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ دَائِبَيْنِ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ)(إب  راهيم:33)، فإنما يعرف قدر هذه النعمة من عاش في مكان لا يعرف فيه ليلاً ولا نهاراً، ولا يرى شمساً ولا قمراً.


مثل آخر: نعمة إطلاق اليد، وسلامة أجزاء البدن من جِلدٍ وسَمْع وبَصَر، ويَد ورِجْل، وبَطن ودَمٍ يجري في العروق، وعدم ألم هذه الأجزاء، كم من الناس يحمد الله عليها؟ الإنسان في غفلة يراها أمراً عادياً جداً، أو حقاً مكتسباً لابد له منه، فإذا أصيب أو سَمِعَ أو رأى مصاباً، أدرك عظمة النعمة، وأنها ليست بيد أحد من الناس؛ فالمؤمن والكفار، والعدل والظالم، والبر والفاجر كلهم مقهورون، لا شيء بأيديهم، وما أعطاهم الله من نعمة فمنه وحده لا شريك لهن وإذا أمسك شيئاً منها فلا مُرسل له من بعده، وهو العزيز الحكيم.


فيشهد العبد ملك الله -تعالى- وغناه، وفقرَ العباد جميعاً الذين لا يتحرك لهم طرف، ولا ينطق لهم لسان، ولا يقع في قلوبهم فكرة إلا بأمر الملك الحق، لا إله إلا الله ولا رب سواه.


وإذا استحضر الإنسان ذلك هَانَ عليه أمرُ مَنْ أمَامَه، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ.


قال -تعالى-: (فَلَوْلا إِذْ جَاءَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا تَضَرَّعُوا)(الأ  نعام:43)، فهذا من حكمة تقدير البلاء على أهل الإيمان؛ ليستخرج الله منهم أنواعاً من العبودية لم تكن تحصل إلا بوجود البلاء، فالله خلق الكفار والظالمين والمنافقين لأجلنا، أي لأجل أن نعبده في معاملتنا إياهم، بالصبر على أذاهم، والدعاء والانكسار لله عند تسلطهم الذي يقدر الله على رفعه عنا في لحظة (وَمَا أَمْرُنَا إِلا وَاحِدَةٌ كَلَمْحٍ بِالْبَصَرِ)(الق  مر:50).

----------


## مريم آل

جزاك الله خيرا أختي هويدا محمد وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
وأنا راح أنشر ردك لجميع أصحابي ولها أبضاء 
وأن شاء الله خير

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي الغالية

أنصحك إذا شعرت بالخوف على دينك أن تقطعي هذه العلاقة فإن الصاحب ساحب، ولا شك أنك تعرفين حديث مثل الجليس الصالح وجليس السوء كنافخ الكير وحامل المسك

فاستخيري واسألي الله الثبات فإن الحي لا يؤمن عليه، والعاقل يفر من مواقع الفتن فرارا

حفظك الله وإيانا جميعا

----------


## مريم آل

جزاك الله خيرا أختي سارة بنت محمد وشكرا هويدامحمد جزاك الله خيرا 
أنا نصحتها والحمدلله وبعدها قلت لها اتمنى لك كل الخير والله يوفقك

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جعلَ اللهُ لكِ من أمرِكِ يُسرًا يا مريم.

----------

